# لازالة سموم الجسم



## مسوقة26 (1 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


لاصقة الاقدام السحرية لازالة سموم الجسم كينوكى







المكونات النشطة هي :
• دكستران (المصدر النباتي)
• أوكالبتوس
• الخل الخشب كرية
• فطر أجاريكوس
• المنثول (النعناع)
• التورمالين (المعدنية الطبيعية)
• دايميثيكون السيليكا
وقد تبين ان ازالة السموم من الجسم تساعد علي التخلص من الارهاق والصداع النصفي ومشاكل النوم والصداع والتهاب الجيوب الانفية وتصلب الرقبة و الكتفين.

سهلة الاستخدام وامنة تماما.
هى عبارة عن قطعة قماش من انواع معينة تلصق بباطن القدم او علي الكعبين او اصابع القدم وكذلك يمكن ان تلصق علي مناطق اخرى من الجسم 

​​


ودى تجربة لبنت استخدمت المنتج


*ازيكو يا فتوكات 
حبيت النهارده نقعد نحكى شويه واحكلكم تجربتى 
مع المنتج ده اللى اسمه المتداول هوا

لاصقه السحريه لازاله السموم **

*


*بصوا بقى مامتى جابت العلبه فيها 10 لاصقات** طبعا قلنا نجرب علبه وكل حد مننا ياخد اتنين انا وماما واختى وجوز اختى وجوزى تمام

اول اللى جربوا ماما 
**هيا عباره عن كيسين اعشاب وبتحطيها فى باطن الرجل وتلزقى عليها اللزقه
طبعا اول ساعه بتحسي بحراراه خفيفه فى بطن رجلك **وبعدها تقعدى ال11 ساعه من غير اى احساس

وانا جربت ولزقتها بعد ماما بساعتين علشان نشوف لون السموم هيختلف بالمده ولا بوجود السموم زات نفسها 

**المهم انا عدى 3 ساعات ولقيت اللازقه ابتدى يكون فيها لو اسود تمام مامتى بقى بقالها5 ساعات ومكنش بيها اللون اللى عندى تمام
طبعا اختى خافت تجربها لانها حامل** فخافت 

المهم شلت بتعتى بعد 8 ساعات انا ومامابعد 8 ساعات بتاعت ماما كانت لونها اخف منى انا اسود كتيرررررررررررررر وماما فرانى وطبعا المهم مش اللون المهم المفعول لان اللون ده ناتج عن ايه اقولكم

الفضول اخدنا اننا نفتح كيس نشوف لون الاعشاب لقناه لونه رمادى وطبعا حطينا عليه ميه على اساس اختلاطه بعرق القدم لقناه اتحول اسود يعنى الون اللى المفروض انه السموم

بس بجد بجد بجد الجديد بقى والله وربنا شاهد على كلامى الالم اللى فرجليا وكعوب رجليا كانه سحر اختفى ده انا لو بحضر عفريت يصرف الالم اللى كان فرجلى انا ولا ماما كان استقال من المهمه دى والله
انا وهيا ماشاء الله مفيش الم خالص الحمد لله الاملاح وكعوب رجليا كنت بصوت منهم واقوم وانا بتسند بس بامانه والله نسيت التعب ده بقالى يومين بعمل كل حاجه فبيتى وانا مش حسه بالم ومتاذيه يعنى نصى التحتانى كانه مش فيا وماما بعد مكانت بتعيط وهيا طالعه ولا نازله ولا وهيا بتقوم كانه سحر مفيهاش الهوا هنحط منها تانى

وانا هشترى منها لنفسي علبه 

بتعالج الكوليسترول وتحسن الدوره الدمويه وآلام الروماتيزم والمفاصل والصداع وتوسيع الشرايين وتنشط الدم للمبيضين 
وبتساعد عالتخسيس وايقاف التدخين** كل ده مكتوب عالعلبه بالالنجليزى وطبعا جوز اختى دكتور وقرى ده كله
وبتتحط عالركب وباطن الكف وباطن الرجل*




*سعر الدرزن 600 ريال *
*والعلبة مفرق بها 10 لصقات ب 80 ريال*

<!-- / message -->
للطلب لبنات الدمام والخبر والقطيف التسليم يدا بيد
وباقى المدن عن طريق شركات الشح​​


----------



## kafh (12 فبراير 2012)

*رد: لازالة سموم الجسم*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 




عرض مؤقت رفع مواضيعك يوميا 3 مرات مقابل 700 ريال 
3x30=300 مشاركة شهريا ومئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
مدة العرض اسبوع فقط وبترجع الاسعار السابقة 1600 شهريا
0505678580 ابو محمد ​


----------

